# Where to begin? Ross Barracuda



## sluggerknuckles (Nov 4, 2021)

Pulled this from my parents garage. I remember riding it as a kid. I’d love to bring it back to life. Obviously it’s a Ross Barracuda. Anyone have a clue what year it might be? Serial 1177411568


----------



## Coyote (Nov 4, 2021)

Hopefully, not as old as that whiskey!
I'd take a shot and say 1977.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 4, 2021)

sluggerknuckles said:


> Pulled this from my parents garage. I remember riding it as a kid. I’d love to bring it back to life. Obviously it’s a Ross Barracuda. Anyone have a clue what year it might be? Serial 1177411568
> 
> View attachment 1507322



I do not see a BMA sticker so unless removed pre '73 and I think they changed from Rollfast to Ross around '69/'70. I would guess early '70s


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 4, 2021)

If the 3 speed hub is a Sturmey Archer it will have a year stamped on it.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 4, 2021)

i would guess early 70s


----------



## sluggerknuckles (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks everyone. I’ll check it out tomorrow when I get to work. I have it residing at my barbershop.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 5, 2021)

upon closer inspection looks like the 3 speed hub is no longer on the bike.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 5, 2021)

Looks a lot like this one, might help nail-down year mfg'd









						Sold - 1970s Ross 3 Speed Barracuda | Archive (sold)
					

This is a November 1976 (Thank you Jungleterry) Ross 3 speed Barracuda. It looks to be all original except for the tires and tubes. It has a Sturmey Archer 3 speed. The shifter cable is missing and the adjustment bracket is bent. The wheels spin true and the chrome is in decent condition. The...




					thecabe.com
				




@jungleterry seems to know about them...but it's an old post...


----------



## sluggerknuckles (Nov 6, 2021)

The hub is a 3CC SHIMANO


----------



## kingsting (Nov 8, 2021)

Equipment and decals all point to mid to late 70's. If Jungleterry's post is correct and Chain Bike's serial numbers are as straightforward as they seem, then Coyote would be right. Late 1977, possibly a 78 model. Not sure about 3 speed hubs but Shimano date coded their components with two letters which might be hiding somewhere on that hub. There are charts online telling you how to decode them. The stem, front hub, and caliper brake might have date codes somewhere on them as well.


----------



## sluggerknuckles (Nov 9, 2021)

kingsting said:


> Equipment and decals all point to mid to late 70's. If Jungleterry's post is correct and Chain Bike's serial numbers are as straightforward as they seem, then Coyote would be right. Late 1977, possibly a 78 model. Not sure about 3 speed hubs but Shimano date coded their components with two letters which might be hiding somewhere on that hub. There are charts online telling you how to decode them. The stem, front hub, and caliper brake might have date codes somewhere on them as well.



Someone replied to my post on Reddit. The code was on the bracket holding the thumb shifter on.


----------

